# mobile big game



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Whos fishing the womens tournament tgis weekend


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

My team sooo wants to but we have a family wedding, therefore we are out. LR forecast looks great, good luck to all that fish!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

MissKristy said:


> Whos fishing the womens tournament tgis weekend


What's the tournament about  what's the fish of the day


----------



## wahooproductions (Feb 6, 2009)

We're in!

MBGFC Ladies...fish Sat / Sun. C & R, tuna, dolphin, wahoo plus Red Snapper!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Cool, thak you for the info and update. :thumbsup:


----------

